# Memory Lane and Ann Arbor aka Monroe Vendors: A Plea...



## bashton

OK, so this may be a bit of a rant, but bear with me.

I am a serious collector with several hundred Muscle Bikes in my collection and am a cash buyer, always looking to expand my collection.

I ask that those selling bikes PLEASE put a price on them. Most like to negotiate, and that's fine, but I am finding that a vast majority of those who do not price their bikes do so because the prices are ridicules. Now as many of you know, I pay up for the bikes I want, often handing over the $ for the marked price if it is fair. I mean seriously, is it too hard to slap a piece of tape on the handlebars with a price? If it is anywhere near reasonable, many will step right up and snag it before the next guy does, or at the least, throw out an offer that can be accepted or rejected. I have gotten to the point where I often don't even bother asking, since most often these are priced way too high, which is proven by the fact that they are loaded up at the end of the day in the same vehicle they came in.

Just a simple request, which you can take or leave!

(Steps off soap box)

Bashton


----------



## The Spokemaster

Always be careful before 'stepping off a soapbox' that you haven't wound up with rope around your neck


----------



## danfitz1

bashton said:


> Just a simple request, which you can take or leave!
> 
> (Steps off soap box)
> 
> Bashton




I'll leave it. And please just keeping walking when you get to my space.


----------



## koolbikes

Holy SH*T !, You mean to tell me those bicycles with no price tag are "For Sale", this whole time I thought they were for Show Only.😄
Look forward to seeing you Bashton!


----------



## catfish

Everything is for sale. Nothing is priced.


----------



## PCHiggin

What’s the big deal? If you see something you like,ask the price. You may be surprised.


----------



## bashton

Geeez, rough crowd!

I do this for fun, If I have to stand around to wait to hear a ridicules price, it's not fun, not to mention a waste of time for both of us.

Bashton


----------



## Rusthound

I have been going to swaps etc for 55 plus years.  Big swaps, little swaps.  Bicycle, car, tractor, race car, snowmobile, motorcycle, gas station stuff and chip china and broken tea cups..  What  I have learned is if the stuff is not priced unless it's  really special, just keep walking not worth your time or effort.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

PCHiggin said:


> What’s the big deal? If you see something you like,ask the price. You may be surprised.




You'd be surprised at the way some folks price things according to the way people look,dress, or act , I've seen it many times in my 30 years in the hobby..I know of many that won't even bother with something if not priced, didn't say I was that way ,lol if I want something bad enough and I have the cash ,there's nothing to stop me!

Rafael


----------



## stezell

Almost every spring swap has rain and I learned after the first time it was a waste to price due to the fact it washed off or blew away. I am by no means a jerk, if anything you'll buy something from me to get away because I won't quit talking, lol!

V/r 
Sean


----------



## buickmike

I don't miss going to the swap meets. Car or bike. Missed a lot of good deals- but have enough goodies that I don't have to rise early in a.m. To travel distances to be treated rudely .A guy helped me out at memory lane tho.. But I ain't fighting over old parts tho .


----------



## Maskadeo

That’s half the fun…fighting over parts and prices with old grumpy people!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Maskadeo said:


> That’s half the fun…fighting over parts and prices with old grumpy people!



A certain angry guy from Wisconsin?


----------



## Nashman

Reminds me of a thread I started a ways back.

*Dancing with the ( Time wasting) devil in a prospective parts sale*



			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dancing-with-the-time-wasting-devil-in-a-prospective-parts-sale.205941/


----------



## Goldenrod

But we learn at swaps?  I go for the people.  I am too bike stuffed and old to acquire much more.   Brushing around people who share the same interests is what is left for me.  A stall is many things to different people?  Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Weather is looking better no rain and may warm up better than predicted a few days ago . Im still on a BMX builds for the museum so looking for BMX parts or any bike stuff in bunches ,,look me up Craig Bicycle Heaven . Lets hope for bike fun under the sun,, this swap meet is always great,


----------



## jimsbeercans

Craig, Will be bringing a chrome 95 GT Pro Series 24" Will look you up..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I think everyone who goes to swap meets should only buy marked items. that would leave more bargains for me.


----------



## buickmike

Maskideo, 


Maskadeo said:


> That’s half the fun…fighting over parts and prices with old grumpy people!



Last year's episode saw wading boots and quiche. Although it appeared you were scoring motorbike tanks hourly. This time aero's?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

If the item is at a Swapmeet .. it should be for sale .. or why bring it out as a vendor .. no price on it .. just ask .. as they say "everything has a price"


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*??? Be sure to post photos,,*


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

Rusthound said:


> I have been going to swaps etc for 55 plus years.  Big swaps, little swaps.  Bicycle, car, tractor, race car, snowmobile, motorcycle, gas station stuff and chip china and broken tea cups..  What  I have learned is if the stuff is not priced unless it's  really special, just keep walking not worth your time or effort.



some of the best stuff I have scored has been unpriced but very much for sale. what not ask?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

Some high dollar stufff isnt priced because they dont want to deal with cheap people running their mouths about the price. Just nicely ask If ya want something.


----------



## the tinker

stezell said:


> Almost every spring swap has rain and I learned after the first time it was a waste to price due to the fact it washed off or blew away. I am by no means a jerk, if anything you'll buy something from me to get away because I won't quit talking, lol!
> 
> V/r
> Sean



Last year at ML, after reading the forecast, I made tags out of aluminum and wrote the price on them.  Metal price tags work great. As soon as I entered Ohio, it was a rainy, windy, mess. Set up in the pouring rain and had no problems. I typically leave my table and walk around, looking at stuff and bs ing. I have a sign on the table that reads,  "Everything is fairly priced. Wife is sitting in truck, pay her. She has my phone # if you have a ?"   It works fine. They just hand her the $$. and tell her how beautiful she is, as they walk away. . . . . puking.


----------



## Cyclelogical

I have to agree with the OP on this one. Now, to be fair, most of the small swap meets tend to be social gatherings with the peripheral benefit of making a bit of money.
However, many people have an idea of what they want to spend and would just like to see a price and pay it. If you are content to socialize and maybe make some money on the side then that’s awesome. If you are trying to maximize your gains it would behoove you to display a price.
Another thing is that it’s fine to not display a price but at least be at the table. If a potential sale is lost bc the vendor wasn’t even there to negotiate a price then everyone misses out. I understand I can wait around but perhaps I just want to buy my stuff and carry on living my life. The other possibility is that you have nothing marked and you and a potential buyer start wheeling and dealing, and I wander up and need to ask the price while you’re busy.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Maybe make some “DoND” labels or tags that are rain and wind resistant?
No one asks prospective buyers to wear a label about how much money that they have to spend.


----------



## Cyclelogical

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> If the item is at a Swapmeet .. it should be for sale .. or why bring it out as a vendor .. no price on it .. just ask .. as they say "everything has a price"



Agreed. Although in one of the other swap meet threads someone asked what one of the bicycles in the picture was priced at and evidently it was not for sale. Display only, I guess


----------



## Cyclelogical

Archie Sturmer said:


> Maybe make some “DoND” labels or tags that are rain and wind resistant?
> No one asks prospective buyers to wear a label about how much money that they have to spend.



I hope no one takes what I’m saying as criticism of their sales technique. I suppose you could view it as that, but the way I see it, the OP posted what you could call free customer feedback. The guy has money to spend and is practically begging you to make it easier for him to give you his money. Not saying that you are specifically doing it, but I don’t see why that’s cause to belittle him or anyone else that’s simply offering you their view from the other side. Consider this: TheCABE has worldwide viewership. I’ve seen some great photos of the swapmeets that group members are holding and participating in. If potential future swapmeet customers are looking at these photos wondering if there are deals to be had they might choose to forego the swapmeet if they can’t compare costs. If they can anticipate certain prices on items they may decide it’s worth the gas to take a trip. No price tags on anything sort of makes it difficult.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

went to my first swap meet in 1975. sold at my first swap meet probably around 1980. it would appear that what I always thought of as a simple process for both buyers and sellers is for some reason difficult for some. 

here's my suggestion for you. put some random parts on the ground on your driveway. kneel down, pick one up and while holding up the item say, "how much for this?" maybe have you wife or one of your kids there to answer. repeat until you get the hang of it.

the same technique is good for both parts and complete bikes, except you will not need to kneel down and pick up a complete bike.

hope this helps.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Or, _“I’d buy that for a dollar”.  _[I Robot].


----------



## Cyclelogical

49autocycledeluxe said:


> went to my first swap meet in 1975. sold at my first swap meet probably around 1980. it would appear that what I always thought of as a simple process for both buyers and sellers is for some reason difficult for some.
> 
> here's my suggestion for you. put some random parts on the ground on your driveway. kneel down, pick one up and while holding up the item say, "how much for this?" maybe have you wife or one of your kids there to answer. repeat until you get the hang of it.
> 
> the same technique is good for both parts and complete bikes, except you will not need to kneel down and pick up a complete bike.
> 
> hope this helps.



Thank you. I would add to that perhaps saying to yourself “what do I want for this?” And then getting out some stickers and writing said price down on them. Pretty much every place you have ever shopped at uses this successful technique


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Cyclelogical said:


> Thank you. I would add to that perhaps saying to yourself “what do I want for this?” And then getting out some stickers and writing said price down on them. Pretty much every place you have ever shopped at uses this successful technique



well, here in the modern world where I live everything at the store has a bar code and few if any items actually have a price sticker on them. the price is on the shelf by the item. why do you think Target and Wal-Mart have bar code scanners throughout the store?

1975 was 47 years ago. I go to 5 or more swaps every year as a buyer. do the math.  I would guess I have sold at 30 at least. again, it is a simple process for most people.


----------



## Cyclelogical

49autocycledeluxe said:


> well, here in the modern world where I live everything at the store has a bar code and few if any items actually have a price sticker on them. the price is on the shelf by the item. why do you think Target and Wal-Mart have bar code scanners throughout the store?
> 
> 1975 was 47 years ago. I go to 5 or more swaps every year as a buyer. do the math.  I would guess I have sold at 30 at least. again, it is a simple process for most people.



So the store displays the price for their customers- my point exactly! We agree on that.  
And I don’t doubt you have plenty of experience with swap meets. You’ve probably forgotten more about bicycles than I’ll ever know. What is important is the distinction between what you have made and what you may have missed out on and why. 30 years worth is a lot of sales, but have you considered how many potential sales you missed out on because they walked? Again, you run your business the way that you want- I’ve got nothing against that. But please don’t treat anyone as if they are crazy for simply wanting to know the price of an item. In many ways it makes things easier for the seller. You seem like a no BS kind of guy, and I’d imagine simply pricing your items up front would reduce that. This is all I am trying to say- not trying to get into an internet argument over it


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

when you see an item with no price keep on walking if that bothers you. you were not even born when I started selling, yet somehow I have done pretty good with my sales over the years with no advice from those without any experience.. perhaps you should only buy online so you don't have to talk face to face with actual humans like we used to do in the old days.  that seems to be the issue. 

I've never priced anything and neither have my swap meet buddies. that's just how it works. 

I don't think you are crazy for wanting to know the price but you are indeed crazy for not asking.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN

Thank you Lisa / Jerry and crew for another great time and I found some great gems / deals,,,,,its a lot of work to put on the swap meet and I appreciate it very much ,,Thanks to every one for the deals and talking with good friends


----------



## Cyclelogical

49autocycledeluxe said:


> when you see an item with no price keep on walking if that bothers you. you were not even born when I started selling, yet somehow I have done pretty good with my sales over the years with no advice from those without any experience.. perhaps you should only buy online so you don't have to talk face to face with actual humans like we used to do in the old days.  that seems to be the issue.
> 
> I've never priced anything and neither have my swap meet buddies. that's just how it works.
> 
> I don't think you are crazy for wanting to know the price but you are indeed crazy for not asking.




Okay, if you say so. Again, I’m not doubting your experience, and if you and your swap meet buddies have had success with that technique then more power to you. But I’ve been to plenty of swap meets where the prices are marked and that obviously works for them, and I think there’s a sizable number of people that attend swap meets and probably appreciate that. Also, I’m not one to keep walking when I don’t see a price. I’ll always ask if it’s possible. All I’m saying is there are plenty that don’t ask or don’t want the hassle of asking. And I doubt it has anything to do with not wanting human interaction. Heck, they got their butts to a swap meet so at least they made it that far. For whatever reason they want to see a price and will make their own decision based on that. That’s their style- call it target fixation or wanting to minimize hassle or just preferring to expedite the purchase process. But their money spends as good as the ones that like to negotiate.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

all of your talking points are without merit.

as a buyer you should not want anything marked. that is how you get the good deals. if an item is marked at 25% of it's proven value it will be purchased before you even get out of bed by resellers.


----------



## Cyclelogical

So you’re in the business of losing money? Because if your buying strategy=selling strategy it seems to me that you are. Hear me out- I’m not here to discuss negotiations or game theory or price discrimination with you, or supply and demand or whatever else you want to delve into. You can do your thing and other folks will do theirs. Obviously you’re sales strategy has met with success and I’m glad you seem to enjoy doing that. Keep on rocking! I’m out


----------



## mrg

I my experience some of the people that price everything are in it just for the money not the hobby and I keep hearing about missed sales but isn't it more important that you found something you needed while you were away from your spot! and with cell phones every question is just a text away!


----------



## hzqw2l

I don't price anything because I don't want to re-price it next year when I take it to the swap again 😀


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Unpacking my van after a week of swaps is like an archeological dig; things need to be extracted in layers.  It is disgusting and shameful but also like Christmas.  You forget what was purchased on Tuesday, and through out the week.  The things on this table are from the last 45 minutes of the “first go” at unpacking.  The last photos show how much is still in the van.  
All of these items were purchased at Memory Lane or Monroe.  Most were not tagged.   I guess you either swap or don’t swap.  If you are expecting items to have prices listed you are going to have to shop online.  Even then people are often difficult with pricing.  Sorry, but if you are going to have success at swaps you need to “suck it up buttercup” and ask “how much is this sir?”


----------



## bikejunk

I can take you to some really kick ass vintage fleas nothing is ever marked because it is fresh out of houses the day before - if that triggers you go to nice places with tags and pay 3x as much


----------



## hzqw2l

I walked Monroe yesterday checking out what others brought.  Some priced their items...some didn't. 

As stated I don't price my items.  I'm not a business.  Just involved in this hobby and I know what I paid for whatever I bring.  Part of the fun is talking to others in the hobby.  I sold a couple items to other vendors as I intended for reasonable prices.

I sold 1 bike to a kid I assumed was a collector after having 10 or so vendors ask my price with no offers.

Kid was stoked to get the bike for our agreed deal price.

That's how it works. I gave same price to him that I gave to everyone else.  He came back a couple times and made a reasonable offer.

He wasn't trying to score... and I was willing to save basically ebay fees.

That's what swaps are all about.  A chance to do a face to face transaction where both parties agree to the negotiated price.

Win-win.


----------



## frampton

The art of the deal.


----------



## johneconomos

That last says it all, doesn't it? Make Ann Arbor Great Again!


----------



## drglinski

johneconomos said:


> That last says it all, doesn't it? Make Ann Arbor Great Again!



never gonna happen.  AA is a dump.


----------



## Schwinny

Like most all here, Ive been to hundreds, maybe a thousand swaps and sales and auctions.
Unless Im looking for a specific piece, for a specific reason, and am willing to over-pay for that part, I wont look at something past interest in its condition to ask about unmarked parts.
In my experience, those are the parts they are most proud of and have them on display to show their depth in the subject. Also unfortunate is the vendor that sizes you up for the price. 
I buy a lot of parts for "later" or whimsy and won't spend time on waiting for the vendor to finish talking with someone else unless its marked. 
For me, the marked price is the starting price or the paying price. Im happy with either. 
"The art of the deal" is an" I win, you lose situation." It is a greedy and money grubbing angle to which I am happy to walk away from and let that vendor sell to someone of like mind or, clutch that part in their coffin.
Its just "things."


----------



## Nashman

Schwinny said:


> Like most all here, Ive been to hundreds, maybe a thousand swaps and sales and auctions.
> Unless Im looking for a specific piece, for a specific reason, and am willing to over-pay for that part, I wont look at something past interest in its condition to ask about unmarked parts.
> In my experience, those are the parts they are most proud of and have them on display to show their depth in the subject. Also unfortunate is the vendor that sizes you up for the price.
> I buy a lot of parts for "later" or whimsy and won't spend time on waiting for the vendor to finish talking with someone else unless its marked.
> For me, the marked price is the starting price or the paying price. Im happy with either.
> "The art of the deal" is an" I win, you lose situation." It is a greedy and money grubbing angle to which I am happy to walk away from and let that vendor sell to someone of like mind or, clutch that part in their coffin.
> Its just "things."



I agree for the most part. If I see something I need, or desperately want for some stupid reason ( I have many), price marked or not, I will attempt to communicate with the seller, me usually smiling ( hard to keep a poker face/ I don't play cards much, never poker) and being patient if they are busy. Manners, eye contact are key in almost all life's situations. I struggle with patience, but 1 out of 2 is ok? Ha!!

If the part is marked and I feel it's a fair price, I'll usually step up and just buy it. Why play games/lose it being a cheap skate and insulting the seller? If it's over priced (and rare) I may still just buy it, but possibly ask if that's their best price. Hopefully make the deal.

If not marked with a price, & I ask if it's for sale, I then attempt to read their body language/ ensure eye contact from there. Not for sale, I move on. If it is and it's a arrogant vibe, price is insane and I really want it, I may eat crow, but likely not. Then it's a game. Rabbit and greyhound. "I have it ( seller) you don't, Bow down to me". I say..... Fuggett...about...it.....


----------



## Tim the Skid

I agree with the previous comments, priced or not priced if you want it or like it you'll take the time to ask. What I really don't like is when you ask for a price on an untagged item, the seller replies with " I don't know the value, make me an offer". When you make a reasonable offer he responds, "Oh, it's worth more than that"  Which means he does have a price in mind. So you can continue to negotiate if you have the time or just move on, or you can participate in his auction.


----------

